# Richiesta consigli cambio distro

## sqrtStefano

Salve a tutti.

Sono un utente Ubuntu da tre anni. Per due anni mi sono trovato molto bene con la suddetta distro, ma ultimamente ho iniziato a rivalutarla, per diversi motivi. Ora ho deciso definitivamente di passare ad un'altra distribuzione. Ho provato (sia tre anni fa, che più di recente) diverse distribuzioni user-friendly (OpenSuse, Mandriva, Fedora e Linux Mint) dubitando di avere le competenze necessarie per installare una distribuzione più impegnativa. Sinceramente sono rimasto abbastanza insoddisfatto. Sono convinto che sia arrivato il momento di irrobustire le mie competenze informatiche per passare ad una distribuzione più personalizzabile e più solida. Leggendo qualcosa su internet (quindi non per esperienza diretta ma puramente per sentito dire) sto rivolgendo la mia attenzione principalmente su quattro distribuzioni: Arch, Debian, Gentoo e Slackware. L'idea è quella di installare la distro più adatta al mio scopo "didattico" ed alle mie competenze, poiché credo che una volta acquisite le conoscenze necessarie e fatta un po' di esperienza sarò in grado di decidere da me quale sia la distro più adatta. Al momento, se dovessi scegliere una delle quattro, sceglierei (quasi) alla cieca.

In breve: non ho eccessivi problemi a lavorare da riga di comando, so lavorare sulle partizioni e riesco a smanettare abbastanza liberamente coi file di configurazione delle applicazioni, ma tutto in maniera più che altro intuitiva, ho delle basi solide di programmazione (sia desktop che web, questa è l'unica cosa che ho veramente studiato), conosco approssimativamente il funzionamento delle architetture hardware, ho conoscenze molto lacunose della struttura che sta alla base di un sistema operativo basato su linux, lavoro discretamente con BASH se si tratta di operazioni ordinarie, ma credo di sfruttarlo neanche al 10% (e tre anni di "sudo" non credo siano stati costruttivi).

Quello che cerco: Una distro sulla quale lavorare e smanettare, anche a costo di dover formattare quotidianamente per rimediare ad eventuali danni, che mi permetta di capire veramente come funziona il sistema operativo e di padroneggiare in generale i sistemi Linux, di riuscire a risolvere da solo eventuali problemi e non dovendo cercare disperatamente una guida su internet da seguire passo passo capendo solo per sommi capi cosa sto facendo. Ovviamente ho idea del fatto che ci possono volere degli anni. Una volta padroneggiata la distro "da battaglia" l'idea sarebbe quella di installare da zero una distro perfettamente performante sulla quale lavorare tranquillamente (una volta che sia possibile farlo con cognizione).

Piccolo extra (se non chiedo troppo) su internet c'è decisamente troppo materiale, e non so da dove cominciare, secondo voi da quali guide dovrei partire?

Grazie anticipatamente per la vostra disponibilità.

Stefano

----------

## Onip

se segui l'handbook non avrai particolari problemi ad installare gentoo.

Le altre che citi non le conosco, ma qui sicuramente hai la possibilità di aggiustare tutto secondo le tue necessità ed esigenze tagliando l'inutile (da qui le performance, sicuramente non dalla compilazione con ottimizzazioni ultra spinte).

La comunità è disponibilissima e la documentazione (wiki e sezione del sito) è varia e ben strutturata e dettagliata. Poi, immagino, la scelta finale sarà una questione di gusti e preferenze.

gentoo viene giù con configurazioni basilari e mai le tue configurazioni vengono azzerate e\o sovrascritte senza che tu lo sappia, giocoforza sei costretto ad imparare come funzionano i tool e sistemi che metti in piedi; inoltre ci sono tool di manutenzione che, una volta appresi, rendono la gestione (consapevole) di un sistema gentoo quasi noiosa e di routine.

che altro dire, buttati e buon divertimento.

----------

## fturco

@sqrtStefano

Tieni conto che Arch Linux e Debian non sono distribuzioni concepite per installare pacchetti direttamente dal codice sorgente, mentre Gentoo è basata su questo. Ci sono delle eccezioni. Per esempio in Gentoo esiste il pacchetto firefox-bin per coloro che vogliono evitare di compilare firefox da sorgenti, cosa che richiede del tempo. E anche in Arch Linux si può compilare da sorgente. Nonostante si possa ottenere un sistema molto personalizzato con tutte e tre queste distribuzioni (Slackware non la conosco), con Gentoo e le sue USE flag è possibile spingersi un po' oltre, escludendo il supporto a dipendenze opzionali di cui non si sente il bisogno, e avere ad esempio un numero complessivo di pacchetti minore sul proprio sistema. Occorre comunque che siano presenti tutti quei pacchetti che servono per compilare (gcc, binutils, ...). Con Gentoo poi è possibile individuare degli errori in fase di compilazione e segnalarli agli sviluppatori, cosa che serve per dare alla comunità il proprio contributo. Ciò non significa che questi errori siano molto frequenti in Gentoo.

----------

## bandreabis

Sappi che Gentoo è semplice, per un uso desktop non è assolutamente complicata. Non dico facile, solo non complicata.

La parte più difficile che ho trovato i primi tempi sono le USE flags.

Sono arrivato a questa idea solo dopo anni di utilizzo, ma ora non saprei come muovermi nelle altre distro. Per questo ogni tanto ne provo qualcuna, ma nessuna è come gentoo.

Parafrasando onip: "Portage is addictive!   :Shocked: "

----------

## Massimog

"formattare quotidianamente" con Gentoo non esiste, una volta installata e più semplice delle altre distro che non ti fanno capire niente come funziona il sistema

----------

## stefanoxjx

Se vuoi un mio consiglio, per imparare vai di gentoo oppure prova a farti una distro tutta tua: http://lfs-italia.spaghettilinux.org/manuali

Io ora non uso più gentoo per mie esigenze particolari, ma tra tutte quelle che ho usato è l'unica che mi è rimasta nel cuore e che mi ha 

fatto veramente imparare tanto  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## bandreabis

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Se vuoi un mio consiglio, per imparare vai di gentoo oppure prova a farti una distro tutta tua: http://lfs-italia.spaghettilinux.org/manuali
> 
> Io ora non uso più gentoo per mie esigenze particolari, ma tra tutte quelle che ho usato è l'unica che mi è rimasta nel cuore e che mi ha 
> 
> fatto veramente imparare tanto 
> ...

 

Per curiosità, se lecito, posso chiederti il perchè hai abbandonato gentoo?

Andrea

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Se vuoi un mio consiglio, per imparare vai di gentoo oppure prova a farti una distro tutta tua: http://lfs-italia.spaghettilinux.org/manuali
> 
> Io ora non uso più gentoo per mie esigenze particolari, ma tra tutte quelle che ho usato è l'unica che mi è rimasta nel cuore e che mi ha 
> 
> fatto veramente imparare tanto 
> ...

 

Certo che puoi chiedere  :Smile: 

Ho dovuto abbandonarlo perchè utilizzo linux anche nel mio lavoro e faccio anche installazioni da alcuni clienti, quindi per forza di cose se devo installare un S.O. o un nuovo pacchetto devo avere una certa velocità nell'operazione.

Purtroppo il lavoro mi condiziona anche sulle mie scelte personali  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Se vuoi un mio consiglio, per imparare vai di gentoo oppure prova a farti una distro tutta tua: http://lfs-italia.spaghettilinux.org/manuali
> 
> Io ora non uso più gentoo per mie esigenze particolari, ma tra tutte quelle che ho usato è l'unica che mi è rimasta nel cuore e che mi ha 
> 
> fatto veramente imparare tanto 
> ...

 

[Siamo OT, ma ne usciamo presto.]

Immaginavo che il problema fosse quello, a volte da fastidio anche in un uso desktop. Ma senza Gentoo non so come farei, e ne ho provate di altre distro. Se dovessi usare Ubuntu... mi sparerei.

Tu che usi ora?

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*    *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Se vuoi un mio consiglio, per imparare vai di gentoo oppure prova a farti una distro tutta tua: http://lfs-italia.spaghettilinux.org/manuali
> 
> Io ora non uso più gentoo per mie esigenze particolari, ma tra tutte quelle che ho usato è l'unica che mi è rimasta nel cuore e che mi ha 
> 
> fatto veramente imparare tanto 
> ...

 

Ah ah ah!!! Uso proprio ubuntu  :Very Happy: 

Devo dire comunque che tra tutte quelle che ho provato è comunque la più produttiva.

Ovviamente non esiste che io vada di "sudo", è la prima cosa che elimino ad ogni installazione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Il mondo è bello perché è vario ed i gusti sono soggettivi.

Per ora, e per un bel po', mi tengo la mia Gentoo! Forse un giorno proverò Sabayon, tanto per non allontanarmi troppo.

----------

